# cherry blossom mask



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jan 4, 2006)

well another challenge!!! well for another group...





http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/9...titled15wh.jpg
http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/121/untitled24zq.jpg






sorry heres some pictures!!










and this is my brothers camera..just trying it out its so much better than mine,  i just cant figure out how to use it






i used 

SPLASH= pink flamingo
MAC= embark
MAC= carbon
MAC= frost pigment

the flowers were painted on with good ol finger paints


----------



## black_crx (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG... FANTASTIC!!! I love it.. great work!






  I admire you!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

Utterly Beautiful!  Your best work yet!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 4, 2006)

oh wow you have a very steady hand,this looks amazing


----------



## aziajs (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bella dee (Jan 4, 2006)

wow truley amazing. the detail is unbelievable


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG!!! It's so Pretty!!! I really this. Great Job!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 4, 2006)

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This looks amazing!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks didnt expect replies so fast!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 4, 2006)

wow, that is so pretty!!  how long did it take??


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, thats stunning


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 
_wow, that is so pretty!!  how long did it take??_

 
 it took about 15 mins


----------



## Cleopatra (Jan 4, 2006)

That is the most amazing work!!!!  I am assuming you are a makeup artist.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_it took about 15 mins_

 
Get the %#@& outta here!!  15 minutes???  Whoa!!


----------



## Midgard (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, perfect work!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 4, 2006)

Friggin Awesome!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 4, 2006)

HOLY. SH!T.
I am in AWE, girl!


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 4, 2006)

15 mins, you said??? that's incredible!

i'd take an hour just to draw that pattern on a paper.. --" (and that's a compliment! truly!)


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG...OMG...OMG...you are AWESOME!!!


----------



## KJam (Jan 4, 2006)

That is beautiful - I have never seen anything like it. It truly shows that makeup can be an art form!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 4, 2006)

15 minutes for all that? That is truly amazing. I could never do that, even if it took all day lol. Anyways, keep up with the great work.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow...thats crazy beautiful.

I cant even apply my regular day makeup in 15 minutes =/


----------



## Padmita (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Becki (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow that looks great, you did such an awesome job!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 4, 2006)

Gorgeoussssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## user4 (Jan 4, 2006)

o wow... thats great!!! girl, this is WOW


----------



## anniewayz (Jan 4, 2006)

That is so beautiful, that would be great geisha make-up for halloween or something.


----------



## Bianca (Jan 4, 2006)

Gorgeous and very creative!!!


----------



## eviestevie (Jan 4, 2006)

love it.


----------



## user3 (Jan 4, 2006)

Like the others I wil bow to your great talent!


Beautiful!


----------



## Bjalla (Jan 4, 2006)

Great


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 4, 2006)

Incredible work.  I'm almost speechless


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 4, 2006)

Holy F'in $hit!!! That looks awewsome!!! You have got some SKILLZ!!!


----------



## colormust (Jan 4, 2006)

i am speachless, absolutly wonderful


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 4, 2006)

wow  that is really awsome!!!


----------



## Vespcat (Jan 4, 2006)

That is absolutely _beautiful!_ Great work!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 4, 2006)

wow. great...


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 4, 2006)

beautiful! Although do you have any of your whole face?


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 4, 2006)

thats so pretty!! you have a great imagination!! those flowers look like they'd be real too!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--this always makes me laugh but its true.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jan 4, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 4, 2006)

15 minutes, are you serious?  you are talented!!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anniewayz* 
_That is so beautiful, that would be great geisha make-up for halloween or something._

 
 i did geisha makeup too!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_beautiful! Although do you have any of your whole face?_

 
 im sorry i just did my eyes.... i ws going to do the whole face but i got lazy!!


and thanks for all the compliments!!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 4, 2006)

WOW!!! That is amazing. You've got talent girl!


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 4, 2006)

Wooowww!! Great job!!! A++++++++++++++


----------



## Anne O'Nymous (Jan 5, 2006)

One word : MAGNIFICENT.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 5, 2006)

omggggggg that is ART!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 5, 2006)

whoa that is just amazing.. and 15 minutes you are an artist!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jan 5, 2006)

That is stunning


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 5, 2006)

Lovely does not begin to describe what you've done.  Maybe gorgeous and breathtaking.  And in 15 mins?  You are _very_ talented!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, are those lashes real?  As an Asian I envy those lashes, but am glad that there is hope for some of us to have a a good frame around our eyes!

Keep up the beautiful work!


----------



## Pei (Jan 5, 2006)

*Claps* Awesome!


----------



## Riet (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_Lovely does not begin to describe what you've done.  Maybe gorgeous and breathtaking.  And in 15 mins?  You are _very_ talented!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, are those lashes real?  As an Asian I envy those lashes, but am glad that there is hope for some of us to have a a good frame around our eyes!

Keep up the beautiful work! _

 

haahah i wish those lashes were real! plus they were put on poorly, i just stuck it on real quick to take the picture!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jan 5, 2006)

and thanks again!!!!! for all the compliments


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_haahah i wish those lashes were real! plus they were put on poorly, i just stuck it on real quick to take the picture!_

 





 I couldn't really tell b/c of the shadows, but I would've believed you if you told me they were real.


----------



## productjunkie (Jan 5, 2006)

Its stunning. You did an amazing job. Good for you.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 5, 2006)

That looks amazing.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 12, 2006)

very creative.


----------



## chako012 (May 8, 2006)

I can't see it


----------



## lovelyrose (May 8, 2006)

I can't see it either


----------



## faifai (May 8, 2006)

Me neither! I want to see! Maybe moving the pictures to photobucket or another image provider would be better, Imageshack is notoriously poor quality.


----------



## alurabella (May 9, 2006)

Aw, I really want to see.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 9, 2006)

Awwww sad. I wanted to see too! Even the right click Properties thing isn't working.


----------



## noteventherain (May 9, 2006)

post it again maybe? *sticks out lower lip and pouts* ;P


----------



## user79 (May 9, 2006)

Please repost your pics!


----------



## Isis (May 9, 2006)

I can't see either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But your Geisha pic is amazing!


----------



## stacey (May 10, 2006)

ditto on the can't see it part


----------



## Tessigrl (May 10, 2006)

No pictures are showing anymore and the links don't work.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (May 10, 2006)

i cant see it eitherrrr!!!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 11, 2006)

fixed it


----------



## Isis (May 11, 2006)

Absolutelly stunning!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (May 11, 2006)

omg that's amazing


----------



## user4 (May 11, 2006)

wooooooooowwwwwwwww... that looks sooooooo good!!!


----------

